# My AR and CR are so good that it froze my Uber Driver Partner App! Look at these screenshots!



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

This bottom pic is what happens when I click on my acceptance rate from my profile screen. Crazy huh!



















209 trips without a cancellation.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Many times when the service goes down you dont get any requests either dude..


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> This bottom pic is what happens when I click on my acceptance rate from my profile screen. Crazy huh!
> 
> View attachment 341148
> 
> ...


Are you checking your AR and C rate after every ride ?
Save money, open up a liquor store, you can do it for under 100k.?
You can start with inventory for around 60k, small store. Get all those drunks phone number and sell it to them.Delivery to home.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

mbd said:


> Are you checking your AR and C rate after every ride ?


Dude you are like the only other guy on uberpeople.net that gets it! I'm so glad we met!

I'm just saying that if this were medical device sales the only thing that would be keeping me from being fired for my abysmal rating is my AR and CR.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Dude you are like the only other guy on uberpeople.net that gets it! I'm so glad we met!
> 
> I'm just saying that if this were medical device sales the only thing that would be keeping me from being fired for my abysmal rating is my AR and CR.


Do 40 runs a week, low AR, screen riders, Ratings go up
When you have high AR, algo is giving you problematic pax's.. pax that has been rejected by other drivers. 
If pax has been declined 5 times in the AM, and you are 5 min away, with 50 drivers about 2 min away from the pax, you will get that ping. Good news, you get pings. At the end of the day, $$ counts.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

If you can keep up the great work don't be shocked to see a platinum thank you badge in your Uber App this Christmas. We only give those out to the select few once every year. So you want that badge you will need to work on that AR it's a bit low. Thanks for the fantastic work and Uber on.

-Dara


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Dude you are like the only other guy on uberpeople.net that gets it! I'm so glad we met!
> 
> I'm just saying that if this were medical device sales the only thing that would be keeping me from being fired for my abysmal rating is my AR and CR.





Ian Richard Markham said:


> Dude you are like the only other guy on uberpeople.net that gets it! I'm so glad we met!
> 
> I'm just saying that if this were medical device sales the only thing that would be keeping me from being fired for my abysmal rating is my AR and CR.


I looked at your playlist , and have never heard any of those songs ?
My playlist - 0 complains ever 
Bohemian rhapsody 
Have you ever seen the rain 
Hotel California ( live version)
American pie 
Dancing queen 
Miss you 
Black magic women 
Horse with no name 
Do it again 
Superstition 
Sultan of swing 
I shot the sheriff 
I can't get no satisfaction 
Pride and joy
For the love of money 
Only complain ever- could you turn up the volume please ?
Every week, at least 2-3 pax say turn up the volume ?
You change your songs, your ratings will go to 5.1?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

mbd said:


> I looked at your playlist , and have never heard any of those songs ?
> My playlist - 0 complains ever
> Bohemian rhapsody
> Have you ever seen the rain
> ...


The best 3 songs on your playlist in no particular order:

Hotel California 
Sultans Of Swing
Dancing Queen

?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

7,200 trip is 18 months ? 

When do you sleep ?


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

They said the perfect ant didn't exist.. ?


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

LazyBumBunny said:


> They said the perfect ant didn't exist.. ?


his pic is def on the wall at Uber headquarters...board meetings are like "ok team we need to find 3 million drivers just like this one...but let's offer to pay them even less!"


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

LazyBumBunny said:


> They said the perfect ant didn't exist.. ?


How do I make this one of my profile posts?


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

My acceptance and cancellation rates were both frozen for at least a week. I don't pay too close attention, so maybe it was longer... It just came back recently. It has never shown the percentage breakdown for me, but now it does.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

BFD dude your a legend in your own mind,just sayin?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Crbrocks said:


> BFD dude your a legend in your own mind,just sayin?


Dude i'm a legend in the board rooms at Uber Corporate and in the minds of thousands of passengers world wide. If only my star rating wasn't so horrible I probably would have been called up already.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Dude i'm a legend in the board rooms at Uber Corporate and in the minds of thousands of passengers world wide. If only my star rating wasn't so horrible I probably would have been called up already.


I find Cancelling certain rides can be beneficial to me and help me save time and money and not excepting certain duchebag rides can do the same. They also help me keep a super high rating,but WTF do I know.



Crbrocks said:


> I find Cancelling certain rides can be beneficial to me and help me save time and money and not excepting certain duchebag rides can do the same. They also help me keep a super high rating,but WTF do I know.


I try to do what's best for myself without brown noesing fuber



Crbrocks said:


> I find Cancelling certain rides can be beneficial to me and help me save time and money and not excepting certain duchebag rides can do the same. They also help me keep a super high rating,but WTF do I know.
> 
> 
> I try to do what's best for myself without brown noesing fuber


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

@Crbrocks Did you purposefully misspell the name Uber in the above post?


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> @Crbrocks Did you purposefully misspell the name Uber in the above post?














Crbrocks said:


>


I'm still Diamond and have a 4.95 (It was 4.99 for a while a few months back) and some cancellations and non acceptance trips and no one is sore with me it's really no big deal


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Crbrocks said:


> View attachment 341626
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still Diamond and have a 4.95 (It was 4.99 for a while a few months back) and some cancellations and non acceptance trips and no one is sore with me it's really no big deal


You are a very accomplished driver sir. Thanks for posting these! We have the exact same rating actually right now however I know a 4.95 in LA probably takes more work than here in Dallas where southern hospitality has our ratings propped up a bit.


----------

